# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Mê mệt 'uống không gian' ở Coffee hand-made - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Ra đời với ý tưởng "Your Coffee Home & Your Creativity", Cafe Me mang đến cho teen một không gian ấm cúng, kích thích sự sáng tạo, và đáp ứng sở thích của những người yêu đồ hand-made.

Trong một căn nhà nhỏ với lò sưởi, đèn treo ấm áp, bạn sẽ vừa được thưởng thức ly Capuchino bông bọt thơm lừng, vừa được ngắm đồ hand-made và chiêm ngưỡng những dụng cụ làm đồ hand-made nhập khẩu từ Nhật Bản, Hồng Kông, Singapore. Bảo đảm bạn sẽ chết mê với những món đồ có 1-0-2 này.

Một thế giới đồ hande-made xinh lung linh, bạn đã choáng ngợp chưa nào!
Món nào cũng bé bé iu iu với đủ màu sắc, bạn muốn "chế tạo" thứ gì ở đây cũng sẽ có dụng cụ để bạn thỏa sức thực hiện ý tưởng.
Đây là gian hàng đồ gỗ.
Đây là gian hàng làm đồ len
Một góc sáng tạo của quán.
Teen nào mê táy máy vào đây cứ gọi là ngất lịm vì sung sướng ạ!
Không gian yên tĩnh vào buổi trưa rất thích hợp cho các bạn sinh viên, học sinh đến để cùng nhau học bài và thảo luận nhóm hay đơn giản là tìm một góc riêng cho mình.
Những hạt cà phê thơm lừng nức mũi.
Cafe Me nổi tiếng với món Capuchino ngon đặc biệt đấy!
Giá thức uống tầm 30-40K/ly, cũng khá thích hợp để teen vừa thưởng thức nước, vừa "uống" không gian.
Cafe Me còn là nơi lí tưởng cho các bạn mê chụp hình đến pose những tấm hình đẹp lung linh với những mô hình máy bay, hay những món hand-made đẹp mê ly.
Hàng tháng Cafe Me tổ chức lớp dạy làm đồ hande-made, trao đổi kinh nghiệm cho nhau, quyết tâm biến nơi đây trở thành một "thiên đường hand-made" cho teen. Chủ nhật ngày 12/2, quán sẽ tổ chức các gian hàng cho những Giftshop bày bán đồ hand-made của chính shop mình, một ngày hội mà bạn không thể bỏ qua đâu teen nha. 

Cùng add *địa chỉ quán Cafe Me ở số 8A Lương Hữu Khánh, Q1, TP HCM* nhé!

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Me_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

lém đồ chơi thía

----------

